# Katie's Lemonade recipe TNT



## Katie H (May 6, 2007)

It's that time of the year again.  Nothing like an icy cold glass of lemonade to chase away the heat.

*KATIE’S LEMONADE*​ (Serves 6)
​      1 cup freshly squeezed lemon juice, including pulp (remove seeds)
  ¾ cup granulated sugar
  4 cups spring water
  2 lemons

  Slice one of the lemons very, very thin (seeds removed) and set aside.  In a small saucepan, combine the sugar and ¾ cup of the water.  Stir over medium heat until the sugar dissolves and you are left with a simple syrup.  Remove from heat and stir in the thinly sliced lemon.  Cover and refrigerate until fully chilled.

  To serve, strain the chilled lemon syrup into a large pitcher, add the lemon juice, remaining water and the second lemon that has been cut into ¼-inch slices.  Stir well and pour over ice.


----------



## Barb L. (May 6, 2007)

This sounds so refreshing - thanks for posting !
Lol, my friend likes a little vodka in hers !!


----------



## Constance (May 6, 2007)

That would sure be tasty with a shot of Malibou Rum.


----------



## CherryRed (May 6, 2007)

Mmmm that sounds great!


----------



## Marg (Jun 29, 2007)

*Best Lemonade (Kathe's)*

Your lemonade sounds delicious and would be even better mixed with White Vermouth. It's a perfect summer drink and a thirst quencher.  Try it!


----------



## Half Baked (Jun 29, 2007)

LOL, I was mentally adding the vodka when I read the title.


----------



## baking fool (Jun 29, 2007)

is this lemonade really light? i don't usually go for lemonade because it tends to always be heavy & phlegmy.


----------



## Half Baked (Jun 29, 2007)

Bleck! I can honestly say I've never had 





> heavy & phlegmy


 lemonade.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm not sure what you mean about heavy and phlegmy.  I like it but, then, I'm obviously partial to it.  You might get a better evaluation from legend_018.  She's made it a couple of times and has had good things to say about it.


----------



## baking fool (Jun 29, 2007)

i mean thick & syrupy


----------



## Turando (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Katie - that sounds nice  It's summer here (45-50C) and I love lemon drinks so I might try it out soon when I get some lemons.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 29, 2007)

I loved it!!! Although I tried doubling it the 2nd time I made it. Something was wrong. Too sugary or something. Is this the type of recipe that can be doubled? Do you actually double "everything"?


----------



## Katie H (Jun 29, 2007)

Never had a problem doubling the recipe.  You have to be sure you make a "real" simple syrup, plus lemons vary as to how tart they are.  Lemons are the only variable I can think of.  If it's too sweet, try using less of the simple syrup.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 29, 2007)

baking fool said:
			
		

> is this lemonade really light? i don't usually go for lemonade because it tends to always be heavy & phlegmy.


Happens to me to.Since I was A little girl it tastes great but makes me really phlegmy as well so I avoid it.I know it sounds gross but Im glad you brought it up now I know Im not the only one.Wonder why that happens?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 29, 2007)

Not to gross you guys out but phlegmy means it causes a back up in the back of my throat of mucous(sp?) its really a pain cause it wont swallow down for hours maybe its an allergic reaction but I have no problems with lemons in any other recipe.Baking Fool?Is that what happens to you?


----------



## baking fool (Jun 30, 2007)

yeah it's pretty much like that. lemonade is supposed to be refreshing & it isn't if it's thick & syrupy with a really strong flavour. (imho)


----------



## BrianMorin (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for a nice recipe. The change is more out of necessity than anything else...

1 cup freshly squeezed lemon juice, including pulp (remove seeds)
  ¾ cup granulated sugar (or the equivalent in Stevia for those of us who have problems with sugar.) Life Just Got A Whole Lot Sweeter
  4 cups spring water
  2 lemons





Katie E said:


> It's that time of the year again.  Nothing like an icy cold glass of lemonade to chase away the heat.
> 
> *KATIE’S LEMONADE*​ (Serves 6)
> ​      1 cup freshly squeezed lemon juice, including pulp (remove seeds)
> ...


----------

